# ذكاء النسوان في الاجوبة



## أنجيلا (8 أغسطس 2011)

​ 

.*كانت معركة حامية بين رجل وزوجته عندما مرّ بغل من تحت النافذة *
*فصاح الزوج أعتقد أن هذا البغل من أقاربك ؟؟ *
*فأجابته على الفور *
*أجل إنه زوجي !!:gy0000:*
*---------------------*


*قبل أن يسافر الزوج إلى أفريقيا سأل زوجته ماذا تريدين أن آتي لك من أفريقيا ؟؟ *
*قالت له: قرد صغير *
*فسافر الزوج وعاد ولما رأى زوجته تذكر القرد *
*وضرب كفاً بكف وقال: *
*يا إلهي لقد نسيت أن آتي لك بالقرد من هناك ياحبيبتي *
*فأجابته الزوجة على الفور: *
*بسيطة ياحبيبي وجودك يكفي !!:t25: *
*-----------------------------*


 
*قالت الزوجة للزوج *
*لقد كنا مجانين حينما اشترينا البيانو *
*قال لها الزوج *
*تكلمي بصيغة المفرد من فضلك *
*فأجابته على الفور *
*أنت كنت مجنوناً حين اشتريت البيانو:smile02*
*---------------------------*​ 

*التقى رجل اسمه ،، سليم ،، وامرأة أسمها ،، وديعة ،، *
*في منزل أحد الأصدقاء فدخلت كلبه ظريفة وتقدمت إلى السيدة وديعة وصارت تلمس يدها *
*فقال سليم للمرأة *
*إن هذه الكلبة ،، وديعة !!!! *
*فأجابته على الفور *
*وقلبها أيضاً ،، سليم ،،ـ :gun:*
*---------------------------*​ 
*كانت أمرأة تسوق أربع حمير وإذا بشابين سائرين بجانبها *
*فقالا لها: *
*نهارك سعيد يا أم الحمير *
*فأجابتهما على الفور: *
*نهاركم مبارك يا أولادي:08: *



 ​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه

ونعم الستات ده اقل حاجة عندنا 

شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الحلو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

الرب يسعدك شكرا لك


----------



## انريكي (8 أغسطس 2011)

:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

:gun:


----------



## grges monir (8 أغسطس 2011)

قدرةعجيبة  الرغى والرد هههههه


----------



## vetaa (8 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه جامدين
بجد بنات حوا ميتقدروووووووش خالص

شكرا على الابتسامه الحلوة دى
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

*حلوين كتير ميرسي*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوييييييييييييييييييين اووووووووووووووووي
ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييييير
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (9 أغسطس 2011)

أيوة  كده ولا بلاش هما دول الستات الأذكياء


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2011)

ههههه
جميله جدا جدا
شكراا​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ونعم الستات ده اقل حاجة عندنا
> 
> شكرا يا قمر للموضوع الحلو


* طبعا اقل حاجة *
*هههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا عسل*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يسعدك شكرا لك


* كل الشكر لمرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> :gun:


:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> قدرةعجيبة الرغى والرد هههههه


 *قلت حاجة:nunu0000:*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه جامدين*​
> *بجد بنات حوا ميتقدروووووووش خالص*​
> *شكرا على الابتسامه الحلوة دى*​


* اي خدمة:smile02*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *حلوين كتير ميرسي*​


* الاحلى مرورك *
*نورتي يا قمر*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوييييييييييييييييييين اووووووووووووووووي
> ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييييير
> ...


* شكرا حبيبتي*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

هالة نور نبيل قال:


> أيوة كده ولا بلاش هما دول الستات الأذكياء


* ههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي للمرور يا جميل*
*نورتي حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههه​
> جميله جدا جدا
> 
> شكراا​


* ميرسي لمرورك استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## بنت المسيح (13 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههه جميل اوى


----------



## مريم12 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان يعرفوا بس ان الله حق
ههههههههه
ميرررررررررسى يا قمر
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جداااااااااااا​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (15 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ديه الستات ولا بلااش

ربنا ميحرمناش من لساننا
*
:nunu0000:​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههه
مش حلوة :heat:*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (25 أغسطس 2011)

ذكاااااااااااااء ولا بعدو ذكااء 
هدول البنات قواية بالرد ههههه
شكرا جزيلاا​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بنت المسيح قال:


> ههههههههههه جميل اوى


* ميرسي يا قمر*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> _*علشان يعرفوا بس ان الله حق*_
> _*ههههههههه*_
> _*ميرررررررررسى يا قمر*_
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جامدين جداااااااااااا​


* ميرسي يا ميرنا*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ديه الستات ولا بلااش*​
> *ربنا ميحرمناش من لساننا*​
> :nunu0000:​


* امين يا ختي امين:blush2:*
*هههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اوغسطينوس قال:


> *هههههههههه*​
> 
> *مش حلوة :heat:*​


 *هههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مقبولة منك:bomb:*
*ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</B>


* ميرسي يا كركر*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ذكاااااااااااااء ولا بعدو ذكااء
> 
> هدول البنات قواية بالرد ههههه
> 
> شكرا جزيلاا​


* ههههههههههههه*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ذكاء طبيعى بالنسبه للنسوان وغريب على الرجال


----------

